# My girls



## linkmoon (Aug 24, 2015)

Here is a couple updated photos of Fay. She is like a rat on crack, it's impossible to get any pictures -_- Distracting her with food doesn't really work either, even if she really likes it. She would rather explore than stop to eat. I have one shot were she momentarily checks out the gerber puffs, and eating one in the cage (the only place she will eat food)



Fay's new cage mate Luna. She is a little bit younger, not by much. She is a little shy, but warming up (using the puffs really help) 
I only have one picture (when I got her) I will get more when able. 


I no longer have Maia or Nova, it's a bit of a story. I don't want to really get into it.


----------



## linkmoon (Aug 24, 2015)

Here is Fay wanting out for morning pets and kisses ^_^


And a shot of Luna eating a puff ( I know, I know the hammock needs washing. It's getting washed today)


----------



## CosmicKat62 (Nov 24, 2014)

Aw! They're so cute!!!


----------



## linkmoon (Aug 24, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## linkmoon (Aug 24, 2015)

So I got all 3 girls out today in the bathroom <3 (our bathroom is incredibly small. This was not an easy task >.< )

Just some pictures so enjoy <3 they sure had a blast.








 More to come!


----------



## linkmoon (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## linkmoon (Aug 24, 2015)

And Last few pictures 





Sorry for the blurry ones. The girls move quickly lol


----------



## mis.kay (May 29, 2015)

They are all precious. And they look like they had a riot with that towel! Lol


----------



## linkmoon (Aug 24, 2015)

Thank you 

They definitely had a blast. Usually we have been getting them out one at a time on the bed since our bathroom is so tiny. But I decided to go ahead and try it out, well worth it. They all got to explore. Luna (my more shy girl, she is the one with the black spots that go all the way down her back) Came out of her shell a little and was checking me out, crawling on my legs. (she is the one at my foot lol)

Rita (the agouti hooded) mostly stayed on me, or in the carrier. Though she explored a little too.

Fay, well she is my more adventurous girl (the one on the towel lol the one with black only part way down her back) She was all over the place. 

All 3 had a fit when it was time to go back in the cage.


----------

